# 2012 Ford F350 front bumper valance/air dam



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I am going to be picking up a brand new 2012 F350 in a few weeks that I ordered and I have a question about changing out the front bumper valance/air dam.. I heard that the 2wd super duties have a shorter valance than the 4wd. I am putting a fisher plow on this truck and I really don't want to notch out the front valance if i don't have to and I don't want to take it off. So I was wondering if the 2wd valance is short enough to where I won't have to notch it out for the plow mounts?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

You are putting a snow plow on a 2wd F350 .... in the Chicago area? ..... Good Luck!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I think he is looking for a 2wd valance to switch with his 4wd one.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes my truck is 4wd. I just want to see if switching to the 2wd valance will save me from notching into the longer 4wd valance.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I found out the answer to my own question. The 4wd air dam is 7.25 inches long and the 2wd air dam is 4.25 inches long. Even with the 2wd valance you will still have to notch out a couple inches for the plow mounts.


----------

